# تقنية تنظيف خزانات النفط الخام CrudeOil Storage Tanks Cleaning Technology



## تولين (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*تقنية تنظيف خزانات النفط الخام **CrudeOil Storage Tanks Cleaning**Technology**
 
*​ *مقدمة:-**

*​ *وجد أن تخزين النفط الخام يؤدي إلى ترسيب 1.5% من المواد العضوية و المواد غير العضوية مثل (الماء والصدأ و الرمل).
هذه الترسبات تسمى مخلفات وهي مادة لزجة و أحياناً ما تكون صلبة توجد في الخزان بإرتفاعات متغيرة من بضع سنتيمترات إلى أمتار قليلة .
الطرق الشائعة المستخدمة في الاستخلاص و التنظيف عالية التلوث وتميل إلى الخطورة و فوق
ذلك كله فإنه ينتج عنه عدم استعمال الخزان لمدة طويلة ولا يمكن الاستفادة من الرواسب .
الطريقة الحديثة صديقة للبيئة و هي فعالة بحيث يمكن أن نسترجع من (90 % إلى 98 %)
من النفط الخام المتراكم أي أنه يمكن القول أننا نوفر ملايين الدولارات مع حماية للبيئة .*​ *
الأهداف التي تحققها هذه الطريقة :-*​ *
· استرجاع كمية كبيرة من النفط الخام من المخلفات المتراكمة .
· تقليل كمية المخلفات الموجودة في الخزانات للحد الأدنى و ذلك يسهل عملية الكشف
عليها و صيانتها.
· أيضاً لتحقيق الأمور التالية :*​ *
1. الحماية والعمل المنظم .*​ *
2. حماية البيئة .*​ *
3. عدم استعمال المواد الكيميائية أو الحفازات .*​ *
4. عملية فعالة و سريعة .*​ *
5. أقل تكلفة .*​ *
الطريقة الحديثة:-*​ *
تعتمد هذه الطريقة على العمل في معالجة الرواسب بدائرة مغلقة بإدخال أنابيب مرنة
إلى سطح الرواسب وتدور بواسطة حلمات تضخ نفط خام بضغط معين بواسطة مضخات
وندور السائل لفترات زمنية معينة .*​ *
مميزاتها :-*​ *
- بدون تلوث 
1. معالجة دائرية مغلقة .
2. النفط المسترجع من الرواسب والمخلفات تضاف إلى النفط الخام .
3. المخلفات المترسبة في نهاية العملية قليلة جداً بالنسبة لحجمها قبل
المعالجة .*​ *
· لا تحتاج إلى :-*​ *
1. إضافة أي مواد كيميائية .
2. تسخين النفط الخام قبل بدء العملية .
3. حقن أي غازات طبيعة .*​ *
· السلامة والحماية :*​ *
1. لا يوجد عمال داخل الخزانات .
2. لا توجد أخطار تؤدي إلى إنفجارات .*​ *
· تخفيض التكاليف :-*​ *
1. اختصار الوقت (عدم تعطيل الخزان لمدة طويلة) .
2. لا نحتاج إلى خزان إضافي (للخدمة) في العملية .
3. استرجاع المواد الهيدروكربونية ذات القيمة العالية .
4. المخلفات النهائية أقل بأكثر من عشر مرات من المخلفات في البداية .
5. استرجاع سعة الخزان الأصلية .*​ *
· الكفاءة :-*​ *
1. نظام بسيط يقوم بمهمة كبيرة .
2. هذه الطريقة أسرع ثلاث مرات من الطريقة التقليدية .
3. طريقة العمل بسيطة مع عدم إخراج الخزانات عن العمل لمدة طويلة .
4. هذه الطريقة تسمح لنا بعد ذلك متابعة و الكشف على الخزانات بطريقة
منظمة و جيدة .*​ *
طريقة العمل من التحاليل التمهيدية إلى المرحلة النهائية :*​ *
· ما قبل العملية : -*​ *
1. حساب حجم المخلفات المترسبة في الخزان .
2. تحليل نوعي للمخلفات المترسبة .
3. تحديد خواص النفط الخام .
· طور التشغيل :
عبارة عن تدوير الرواسب بدائرة ميكانيكية مغلقة .*​ *
· ما بعد العملية :*​ *
1. عندما تصل مواصفات النفط الخام الناتج إلى المواصفات المحددة قبل
العملية تكون عملية التنظيف قد انتهت و يسلم المنتج للجهة المالكة .
2. يسمح للجهة المالكة للخزانات باستعمال الخزان من جديد أو ينظف
بالكامل تمهيداً لإجراء عمليات الكشف و إجراء الصيانة إذا لزم الأمر .
· لكل طن نحصل عليه من هذه الطريقة فإننا نستطيع توفير ما يلي :
1. النفط المسترجع (المسترد) 60 دولار أمريكي لكل برميل أي
480 دولار أمريكي لكل طن .
2. تكاليف حرقه أو دفنه 200 دولاراً أمريكياً لكل طن .
أي أننا نوفر 680 دولاراً أمريكياً لكل طن .*​ *
· حماية البيئة الصحية:-*​ *
1. لا يوجد عمال داخل الخزان خلال العملية (دائرة مغلقة) .
2. لا يوجد طور غازي .
3. الغاز المتبخر في الهواء الجوي أقل بكثير مما هو مسموح به .
4. لا يوجد ماء مختلط بالنفط بعد العملية .
5. لا توجد مخاطر إنفجارات.
6. تطابق وتتمشى مع متطلبات البيئة والسلامة.*​ تحياتي 
​​


----------



## محمد الاكرم (25 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام
شكرا على الموضوع الهام
وفقك الله


----------



## احمدهارون (25 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks for the valuable information
we look for more


----------



## مهاجر (25 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير مهندسة تولين على هذه المعلومات


----------



## تولين (25 أكتوبر 2010)

محمد الاكرم قال:


> السلام
> شكرا على الموضوع الهام
> وفقك الله



بارك الله بك اخي الكريم


----------



## تولين (25 أكتوبر 2010)

احمدهارون قال:


> thanks for the valuable information
> we look for more



thank you sir


----------



## تولين (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزاك الله خير مهندسة تولين على هذه المعلومات




بارك الله بك اخي


----------



## omsmk (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
برجاء ارسال تفاصيل هذه العملية ولو هناك مصادر لمعلومات اكثر عنها


----------



## Springadel (31 أكتوبر 2010)

Hi Guys,
It seems you are talking about COW 'Crude Oil Wash' , very good topic waiting more from your side


----------



## تولين (26 فبراير 2011)

springadel قال:


> hi guys,
> it seems you are talking about cow 'crude oil wash' , very good topic waiting more from your side



اهلا وسهلا بك اخي الكريم


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (27 فبراير 2011)

مشكورة على المجهود الجميل


----------



## تولين (3 مارس 2011)

غيث هادي عباس علي قال:


> مشكورة على المجهود الجميل



بارك الله بك اخي


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (12 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## تولين (13 مارس 2011)

أحمد محمد كاطع قال:


> بارك الله فيك



الله يبارك بيك اخي


----------



## bakeraf (16 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## alzaidy (19 مايو 2011)

الله يحفظك............... ومشكور .


----------



## سليم صيفي (11 يوليو 2011)

السادة الافاضل :
طريقة جيدة ولكن هناك بعض الأسئلة :
1- هذة الرواسب تحتوي على نسبة عالية من الملوثات مثل الزئبق وأملاح لبعض العناصر المشعة لماذا لاتتم عملية الضخ كل فترة قصيرة لمنع تشكل الرواسب ؟
2- ارى ان مواصفات النفط ستتغير بعد عملية المزج , هل هناك حل لذلك ؟
3- هل يمكن ان تكون هذة الطريقة فعالة لنفط api = 13 - 14 ?
شكرا لاهتمامكم


----------



## حرة الحرائر (13 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------

